# 8 pin ATX 12V CPU power connector



## suraswami (Mar 11, 2008)

I am looking to buy a board to replace my broken mATX board.  But that board has a 8 pin ATX 12V power connector for the CPU instead of the regular 4 pin one.  Unfortunately the new PSU that I bought a month ago doesn't have the 8 pin connector, only 4 pin.  Can I still use the 4 pin and plug into the 8 pin connector?  Will it power the CPU properly with stability?  Can I still overclock?

Or is there a convertor like 4 pin to 8 pin?

Please help.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 11, 2008)

not 6 pin you mean 4 pin.(6 pin is for the GPU)

what board is it? many of the boards can use a 4 pin in the 8pin slot. Usually you can tell because the tab on the mobo plug is set a bit off to one side (thats the side to plug the 4 pin into.

It will not allow you to OC as much though.

And yes there are 4 pin to 8 pin adaptors.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks.  I changed my post.  I meant that, but too much reading and confused.  So if I use a 4 pin to 8 pin adapter it should allow decent overclock right?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813153073


----------



## Spacegoast (Mar 11, 2008)

You should be able to plug the 4-pin connector into the middle four of the 8-pin connector on the mobo.but you won't get mas much power, hence lower overclocks as someone else already mentioned.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 11, 2008)

lol, WELCOME spacegoast... and thanks for the 520....


suraswami said:


> Thanks.  I changed my post.  I meant that, but too much reading and confused.  So if I use a 4 pin to 8 pin adapter it should allow decent overclock right?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813153073


That board is not going to OC much. I would just use the 4 pin.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 11, 2008)

suraswami said:


> Thanks.  I changed my post.  I meant that, but too much reading and confused.  So if I use a 4 pin to 8 pin adapter it should allow decent overclock right?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813153073



Wtf? Anyone else here got the feeling that the 8 pin isn't needed and should have been a 4?

Suraswami, 4 pin will be plenty enough for it.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 11, 2008)

I am expecting atleast 260 HTT.  If that board can do it I would order it or I will just replace the ECS with another ECS.  The broken ECS 6100SM-M easily clocked to 260HTT (A64 3200 @ 260 * 10) at 1.3V.  Too bad I was greedy and killed the 'Golden egg duck' by trying to hack the bios and increase the Vcore (max it can is default + .05mv)

This Biostar seems to fit my bill.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138052

Good enough?

TForce is expensive.  But if somebody wants to get rid of their mATX TForce I would go for it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 11, 2008)

Why not this man?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128045


----------



## suraswami (Mar 11, 2008)

I like Gigabyte.  But that board doesn't have any voltage options for overclocking.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 11, 2008)

Ahhh! Go with the Biostar then. No issues there either!


----------



## suraswami (Mar 11, 2008)

I called Jetway and they said it will be fine if I use the 4 pin connector.


----------



## hat (Mar 11, 2008)

I could have told you that. It will be fine. Don't expect much of an overclock though, just because of the board, not the power connector type.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 11, 2008)

Is this good?

http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-A690G


----------



## suraswami (Mar 11, 2008)

Or may be this Asus?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131172


----------



## Spacegoast (Mar 11, 2008)

i would go with the asus board. looks and sounds better based on the specs


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, how about this suraswami: Give us a budget so we can give you a few links. Your first board was $50 now your looking at 65-75.

NewEgg-
2 Tforce's to look at:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138061
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138074

eWiz-
Here's a nice inexpensive SLi board:
http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-570SLI


----------



## MKmods (Mar 12, 2008)

Like JR listed, TForce FTW! (says the TForce fan boy)


----------



## Spacegoast (Mar 12, 2008)

MKmods said:


> lol, WELCOME spacegoast... and thanks for the 520....
> 
> That board is not going to OC much. I would just use the 4 pin.



LOL, i should have known 

edit: i didnt realize it was you because i had just read that post about 20 mintues ago


----------



## hat (Mar 12, 2008)

Jr is the man to talk to when you're shackled by the chains of budjet, espically low budjet.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 12, 2008)

Spacegoast said:


> LOL, i should have known
> 
> edit: i didnt realize it was you because i had just read that post about 20 mintues ago



LOL, no prob, glad you are here. Welcome to TPU 
(and thanks for the great deal on the PS)


hat said:


> Jr is the man to talk to when you're shackled by the chains of budjet, espically low budjet.



Something we BOTH share...(I bet there are millions more like us, lol)


----------



## suraswami (Mar 12, 2008)

Initially I didn't want to spend money on a Test machine.  Thats why I thought may be $50 shipped would be fine for me to mess around with.  Then I thought why not spend a little more and get a better one that will survive my beating.  That is why I raised my budget to $75 shipped.  Another option was to get Abit AN-M2 nView board at Frys for $75, which I think clocks well and solid performance.

Biostars are awesome boards.  I had a Tforce S754 board and it was the best I had.  Their RMA and customer support is kind of flaky.  Its hit or a miss.  But finally got thru and got my replacement board.

Gigabyte customer support is good too.  May be I will give them a shot once again.

Or worst come I will get a ECS 6100SM-M2 board from microcenter.  Its cheap for $40 AR.  It did clock well to 260FSB.

Since I didn't want to spend a lot on a test board I was hoping somebody would have a spare board willing to sell to me.  No luck.

Thanks JR and MK.  I will think about your suggesstions and buy something that is sensible.  I wanted to hold my main rig (AGP one ) until real Phenom performance is seen.  May be I will buy a board that will run the Phenoms at native and buy a Phenom or 45nm cpu when its right time.  But those boards are $100


----------

